# My New Video: Spitfire Audio Evolutions Strings Comparison: Olafur Arnalds, Fragile, Angular & Symphonic



## juliandoe (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I've made a short video comparing the strings evolution library by Spitfire. I hope this is helpful considering that tomorrow there will be a Summer Sale!


----------



## RSK (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks for this! Fragile (which I own) sounds like a softer, thinner version of Symphonic (which I'm now going to get). 

Olafur sounds like a completely different thing, which would be better in some circumstances.


----------



## juliandoe (Aug 2, 2021)

RSK said:


> Thanks for this! Fragile (which I own) sounds like a softer, thinner version of Symphonic (which I'm now going to get).
> 
> Olafur sounds like a completely different thing, which would be better in some circumstances.


yes, you're right I've had the same impression. Symphonic is a bigger orchestra but the evolutions are similar. Angular has more pronounced evolutions but it's the same dimension as Fragile. OAE is more dry, intimate, and subtle. It is more about texture and support of the main melody.


----------



## RSK (Aug 2, 2021)

juliandoe said:


> yes, you're right I've had the same impression. Symphonic is a bigger orchestra but the evolutions are similar. Angular has more pronounced evolutions but it's the same dimension as Fragile. OAE is more dry, intimate, and subtle. It is more about texture and support of the main melody.


I'd go so far as to call OAE "naked." It's that stark.


----------

